# Wish us luck!



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

GOOD LUCK!!! How long have you been working on it?

Rebecca


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

:cheers2: :cheers2: Go Russell! Go Russell!:cheers2::cheers2:


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

good luck good luck


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Best of luck to you and Russell today!! My tip would be to keep your mindset uber confident, don't even let the thought creep into your mind that he might dissolve into barking or whining when you have to leave him briefly with the evaluator. I am CONVINCED poodles have telepathic powers and can read our thoughts. When Chagall took his CGC test I had the same concern as to how well he'd do left with a stranger, in the middle of the busy Country Fair where the test was administered, dogs, kids, people hawking snacks and commotion everywhere. I held my breath the _whole_ time (_hehe_, it was maybe three minutes) I was away from him. And the little nugget didn't even break his sit when I returned!! *Go, Russell!!*

:clover::clover::clover::clover::clover::clover:


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> GOOD LUCK!!! How long have you been working on it?
> 
> Rebecca


Well.... Russell turned 2 on the 15th, so 2 years hehehe!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

GOOD LUCK, Russell ! :clover:

Surely, you will steal the show.

We are rooting for you ~ T&L


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Good luck, don't forget to tell us how you do! Remember too that this is the first step in a lifetime of doing stuff with him and for him in terms of "tests." Think about rally, obedience or agility after you cross this hurdle.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Good Luck, Russell!!!!

Take a deep breath, be confident and don't let yourself worry. Fear runs right down the leash!!

If you are confident, he will be confident!! GO TEAM RUSSELL!!!!!!!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

cavon said:


> Take a deep breath, be confident and don't let yourself worry.


It was a minor disaster in my opinion! He passed, barely I think! I didn't even think about it when I chose the venue, but there was also a Herding Instinct Test going on in the same arena. All the owners of the Border collies and Briards were amazed at his herding instinct, and he wasn't even getting tested for that!!!He crouched and watched the sheep every chance he got, could care less about me or the many dogs wandering around. I must have had 15 people, including the tester, come up to me and say that I needed to get him involved in herding. There was a Lab, PitBull, Ridgeback and a BC X also getting CGC tested and none of them looked twice at the sheep or were interested at all what was going on in the sheep pen. The pittie lunged at Russell at one point and Russell didn't even acknowledge the dog!
What I have learned for the next time I get a dog tested .... try and get a quieter venue. No :monkey: ig: :sheep2: :sheep: :cowr :flypig: !!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Congratulations!!* It appears Russell's got_ lots _of surprises up his sleeve--_uh_, paw, including excellent herding instincts.* Wonderful* all the way around!:cheers2: I appreciate a "momma's boy" who likes to work the herd and is a good citizen to boot.:biggrin1: What character your boy is! So pleased for your success. I think I know what you'll be busy doing next.:happy:

(You might want to check out this thread for added inspiration! http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/22288-spoo-herding-cattle.html#post268620)


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Congratulations! Good for you! I'm happy it worked out, despite all the distractions


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

WHOO HOO!!!! WAY TO GO RUSSELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!
No one asks what the score was, only if you passed!!!!

Now you know what you have to do next, go get Russell Herding Instinct Certified!!!!!

It's a thrill to watch them work and everyone loves to see a poodle doing it!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations. Now you have an unanticipated idea for your next training project!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

YAY Russell! I betcha inside, you knew all the time he was brilliant.....now he's showin' it !!! Sounds like herding might be next?! Molly would love to play 'sheep'!










Just put a bell around her neck and the disguise is complete!

:sheep::sheep::sheep:


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey! Just thought? Was there any doubt? He's a Bijou dog right?! Hearing all of Finnegans and the rest of "team Bijous" success he was destined to make it! Now I too really want to see him pass herding instinct! Maybe if you do it on a Sunday let me know so I can come out and watch! 

Rebecca


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Congratulations Russell! I'm sure he did the best he could with all those distractions and it worked out fabulous! We were all rooting for you!
Sylvia and the Girls!


----------

